# Anyone have a cat who REALLY likes bleach?



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a friend who, when she cleans her kitchen with clorox diluted in water, has a cat who becomes quite crazy, rubbing herself all over the surfaces where the bleach smell is.

I discovered Nala is also this way so I thought it was fairly common. When I started volunteering at the shelter, I saw a cat doing the crazy lying-on-the-back wiggle on newly cleaned floors. I said "oh you have a bleach addict too." They said they didn't know that cats did this, they just thought this particular cat liked the warmth from where the warm water had been used to clean. This is a shelter with 100 cats in population most of the time and this was the only one they had that did it, so apparently it's not too common.

I don't clean with bleach (except laundry) so Nala never gets the chance to do her rubbing dance. But my mom just visited and she had a small vial of a chlorine-based toenail fungus medicine. Nala got the vial out of my mom's purse and was rubbing against the outside of the vial. It was weird.

So anyway, anyone else have experience with this?


----------



## ownedby4cats (Jan 23, 2012)

Actually 3 of our 4 cats do this. It is pretty funny when I get the pail out to clean the kitchen floor and they flock in to wait for me to get a section done so they can roll and go nuts! Then I have to clean it again! And it is only when I use diluted bleach.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow is OBSESSED with my white socks (presumably because of the bleach). It's the only thing I use bleach on and the minute I take them out of the dryer he's rubbing on them like they are catnip.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Blaze does this too. I always need to shoo him away to finish cleaning.


----------



## Torbie (Jan 21, 2013)

My cat is obsessed with the smell. I clean her litter box with a bleach cleaner and afterwards she is so attentive, licking my hands like crazy because they smell like bleach even though Ive washed them, it's really strange.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

NebraskaCat said:


> But my mom just visited and she had a small vial of a chlorine-based toenail fungus medicine.


I now know why my cat goes crazy attacking and rubbing against my moms socks/toes whenever she visits. Whoah.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

Huh, weird. I don't use bleach, but…yeah I've never seen this behavior. I finished my last bottle of bleach 2 years ago and just never had the need to buy any more *shrugs*


----------



## charliexx (Apr 12, 2013)

Carmel said:


> Blaze does this too. I always need to shoo him away to finish cleaning.


my cat has the same name and she goes off her nut when we used products that contained bleach...we have now switched to a more natural cleaning product that doesn't have bleach in it


----------



## FurbyFace (May 13, 2013)

Numly goes crazy when I clean with Clorox. I have to lock her in bedroom because I'm scared she's going to try to eat it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is so weird! I have never had any of the cats do that. I only use bleach on the towels not for cleaning. I will pay more attention next time I wash a load of towels and see what happens when it is folding time.


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

Please be very careful. Don't let your cats roll in places where bleach has been used such as a floor or other surface. Bleach is extremely toxic to cats. If they roll in it, even after it is dry (it leaves a residue), it gets on their fur. 

Then, when they wash, they ingest the bleach. For people with bleach addicts, I recommend you use white vinegar to sanitize with instead of bleach, for the safety of your cats. 

Remember that bleach doesn't clean, it only disinfects. White vinegar also disinfects and is much safer (and much less corrosive besides).


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

yup, at least 1 of our 3 loves the smell, too. she will roll around on it like it's catnip as well. we also have used resolve carpet cleaner to clean up the occasional vomit (ugh!) and i have found her later on lying right on top of that spot taking a relaxing nap. funny cats. 

i think to cats, it's like humans sniffing paint or something! not a healthy thing, of course. definitely don't want them to do it too much or they'll lose their brain cells, too. :-o


----------



## Padmja (Apr 9, 2013)

Penelope does it too, but only with the whites (we don't use bleach on the floors). Is it maybe because of the chlorine in it?


----------

